# TT RS Brake Ducts



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I know some of you guys have fitted these now, just wondering if you felt they were actually doing anything? Has anyone been out on track with them yet?

Asking because I have a track day coming up, the car is my daily and want to do everything I can to protect it, and not loose my brakes.

Anyone got any experiences of standard 225 brakes on track? are they going to fade or boil fluid? Im going to brands hatch anything else I need to do to prep my car?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

You should come to the bedford 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> You should come to the bedford
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Competitive timed even = me in wall lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not at all Rich you only push it if you want to.

Its a great track if you are worried about your brakes.

COME.....

I've done the RS brake duct mod and don't notice any difference but then you wouldn't it's just helping cooling.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > You should come to the bedford
> ...


Rich , no walls at bedford my friend just acres of runoff area. You should come , gonna be a blast. 

As for TTRS brake ducts I have used them on track and my brakes certainly seemed to work for much longer than the previous time out. So I reckon a cheap effective brake mod.

Obviously make sure levels etc are all good and keep your sessions down to 20 mins at a time and DO a cooling down lap. Also I would advise getting some driver training as it makes all the difference between understanding a track and just driving on it.


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,

I did a track day without then fitted them for the next. My callipers are large 4 pots off the cayenne and Q7. After my 1st my discs had slightly warped and turned blue and after each session they were pouring with smoke and making cracking/ popping sounds, though they did continue to work though out.

On the first my discs were standard 3.2 with cheap pads, on my 2nd I'd fitted Zimmermans and ferodo pads and had fitted the ducts.

On the 2nd day there was no popping noises, no smoke and no vibrating discs but I may have learnt to brake a bit more sympathetically (ie not just fully on or off!)

It's hard to say if they definitely made a big difference as there were too many variables but they can only help keep the temps down and that's got to be a bonus.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So does this come in a kit? or is it just a few audi part numbers? Sounds like a win win. I know Neil has been saying how impressed he was with them for months now. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

j_ritchie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a track day without then fitted them for the next. My callipers are large 4 pots off the cayenne and Q7. After my 1st my discs had slightly warped and turned blue and after each session they were pouring with smoke and making cracking/ popping sounds, though they did continue to work though out.
> 
> ...


Hey Justin , you back from Russia now then ? Did you give any more thought about the 7th of may track day that I;m organising ?

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So does this come in a kit? or is it just a few audi part numbers? Sounds like a win win. I know Neil has been saying how impressed he was with them for months now.
> 
> Damien.


Hey Damien , about £40 for all the parts and now listed on the TTS website too.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > So does this come in a kit? or is it just a few audi part numbers? Sounds like a win win. I know Neil has been saying how impressed he was with them for months now.
> ...


Something thats a reasonable price shop. I might just have to buy a pair, for the fact there not on a 1000% mark up


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Neil

Will have to execute this little mod, would be rude not to at £40 really. 

Damien.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

:evil:


neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > So does this come in a kit? or is it just a few audi part numbers? Sounds like a win win. I know Neil has been saying how impressed he was with them for months now.
> ...


have you got a link??

cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.asp?cat=6227&product=60001


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

cheers... for some reason I didnt click you meant the TT shop 

ta


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

8P0 863 149 A and 8P0 863 150A £16.42 each :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

nice one Kaz do i need bolts with those part numbers? Or do they come with them?  Hmm 53 quid delivered from TTS. :?

Damien.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

That's the two ducts if you use the Audi bolts & spacers its £40.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I did a how to with all the part numbers awhile ago


Diveratt said:


> @ Nate42.
> 
> Bit of a disaster with the Phaethon Ducts I got a look at a set and it was going to be major work to fit them. The plus side is while checking it out I came across the TTRS brake cooling guides which were a much more simple fix and a lot cheaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Diveratt


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It was £38 direct from TPS another TT shop price hike


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does the Mk 1 have a means of direct air flow to the 'ducts'? BTW, they look more like they're intended to be air brakes.

The RS has direct air flow via the side grilles (via the 2nd radiator on the driver's side) so if the Mk 1 doesn't have that, I wonder just how effective they are.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The Mk1 does have some grilles directing airflow towards the brake area so I guess they will do the same job on Mk1 or Mk2.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> The Mk1 does have some grilles directing airflow towards the brake area so I guess they will do the same job on Mk1 or Mk2.


On the 225 there are vents at the back of the wheel arch linersto let the air pass from the inter coolers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > The Mk1 does have some grilles directing airflow towards the brake area so I guess they will do the same job on Mk1 or Mk2.
> ...


Towards the brakes though ?


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

The Mk 1 dosent let any air trough as the Mk 2 does.(Unles you have a FMIC) The shields on a Mk1 should direct the air from underneath the car, so make sure you can see the shields sticking out underneath!

I run the old solution from the RS2 on mine, works a treat.


















//U


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> nice one Kaz do i need bolts with those part numbers? Or do they come with them?  Hmm 53 quid delivered from TTS. :?
> 
> Damien.


Audi South group have a 10% discount for TTOC members.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gone Ape said:


> Audi South group have a 10% discount for TTOC members.


As do Audi South West in Plymouth, Exeter, Newton Abbot and Truro.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

UR_TT said:


> The Mk 1 dosent let any air trough as the Mk 2 does.(Unles you have a FMIC) The shields on a Mk1 should direct the air from underneath the car, so make sure you can see the shields sticking out underneath!
> 
> I run the old solution from the RS2 on mine, works a treat.
> 
> //U


You will still get an air flow with the side mount inter coolers just not as much


----------

